# Possible room for Galveston tomorrow



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Myself and another 2cooler are planning a jetty then bay trip tomorrow (if the weather holds). We may have room for 1 more to help split costs. My boat is a 19' blue wave so we will have to be coordinated while drifting. Anyone interested, pm me and let me know.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking of going out today, anyone available? Wind is down


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking of heading out tomorrow, who is off??


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone want to try nearshore, the jetty or eastbay tomorrow? Everyone i know cant make it. Pm me and see what we can do.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone off tomorrow for an eastbay trip? Not sure if im going yet but already considering it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

